# Iron headcovers for forged irons



## Kevblue (Jun 29, 2015)

I've just ordered a set of MP-54's, my first set of forged irons, and I've been told they dint and get damaged when clattering in the bag. 

A mate of mine uses headcovers to avoid this with his forged irons but I hate the look of iron headcovers. 

Anyone else bother with them?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 29, 2015)

Kevblue said:



			I've just ordered a set of MP-54's, my first set of forged irons, and I've been told they dint and get damaged when clattering in the bag. 

A mate of mine uses headcovers to avoid this with his forged irons but I hate the look of iron headcovers. 

Anyone else bother with them?
		
Click to expand...

I did when i first started using my New MP4's but once the season started don't bother and only use them now  if i carry.

does keep them dink free, a guy i play with got a set after mine and his looked much older than mine after the first few months.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 29, 2015)

No i don't bother on my MP53s and wont when I get my AP2s. 

You may have started something though..........


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 29, 2015)

Popcorn anyone....




I have cast irons and I use them :thup: Hate bag clatter and hate the little dings and marks said clatter leaves!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 29, 2015)

I have the new mc forged irons which dinked very quickly, after two rounds the covers went on.  Yep they look crap, but so do tatty clubs


----------



## User20205 (Jun 29, 2015)

Tatty clubs look cool, like a proper golfer.

Headcovers don't.

There's a special circle of hell reserved for anyone that uses them


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2015)

I did buy them for my JPX850's but got fed up with them last week and they are off now


----------



## One Planer (Jun 29, 2015)

Would having a headcover saved the sole of my pitching wedge as it was introduced to a rock the size of a babies head buried in a bunker?







Nope :angry:

Golf clubs are tools for playing the game. Not ornaments fit keeping pristine.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 29, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Would having a headcover saved the sole of my pitching wedge as it was introduced to a rock the size of a babies head buried in a bunker?







Nope :angry:

Golf clubs are tools for playing the game. Not ornaments fit keeping pristine.
		
Click to expand...

Yep you should see the state of my hammer!!


----------



## KenL (Jun 29, 2015)

Forged irons may well get rust spots if you use covers.

Ping advised me against using covers with my i25 irons and they are cast.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 29, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Would having a headcover saved the sole of my pitching wedge as it was introduced to a rock the size of a babies head buried in a bunker?







Nope :angry:

Golf clubs are tools for playing the game. Not ornaments fit keeping pristine.
		
Click to expand...


I'll see your scratch, and raise you a crater. Buried stone in the rough at Sherwood Forest.




Here's all of them. 2 1/2 years playing at least twice a week.


----------



## Mugs (Jun 29, 2015)

I did consider this when I got my Bridgestones but decided against it in the end

To be honest mines have practically no bag chatter after 3 years, you lot must be jogging round the course to make marks on them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2015)

I have had them before and they definitely help. However they are a pain especially in the wet and in the end I decided they were going to get marked. I think using my electric trolly must help reduce bag chatter damage but at the end of the day they are never going to stay pristine and it's all too much effort


----------



## Bazep (Jun 30, 2015)

Headcovers on my ap2's... For now at least. I may well get fed up with them but I'd like to keep my shiny's as shiny as possible. The sound of bag clatter also does my head in tbh.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jun 30, 2015)

I use em.....no issues......no cluncking or clicking as you go along, new looking clubs after 6 months. Resale value much higher. Simple. 

Take your headcovers off your driver and 3 wood if it's not cool, they're a bugger when it rains as well...


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 30, 2015)

I have always used them and will continue to do so regardless of the names i could be called.

My current set of covers match my TW forged blades :ears:


----------



## Ethan (Jun 30, 2015)

Soft forged irons will get some minor nicks and knocks, commonly called bag chatter. I think this just gives them a bit more character, and have never ever used iron covers on multiple sets of forged clubs over 30+ years. Real golfers don't use iron covers.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Soft forged irons will get some minor nicks and knocks, commonly called bag chatter. I think this just gives them a bit more character, and have never ever used iron covers on multiple sets of forged clubs over 30+ years. Real golfers don't use iron covers.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 30, 2015)

The golfers I have played with that use head covers seem to spend an age taking them on and off, it seems to be a bit of a fight. They also seem to be always looking for the one that has fallen off somewhere. I get the desire to keep them pristine but what a faff. Let them age gracefully, take off the covers.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 30, 2015)

Tommo21 said:





Click to expand...

Said it before, will say it again. I have never played with a good low handicapper who used iron covers.


----------



## alexbrownmp (Jun 30, 2015)

Tommo21 said:



			I use em.....no issues......no cluncking or clicking as you go along, new looking clubs after 6 months. *Resale value much higher*. Simple. 

Take your headcovers off your driver and 3 wood if it's not cool, they're a bugger when it rains as well...

Click to expand...

I beg to differ, the resale value is the same unless they have huge gouges- normal bag chatter is life and the clubs appreciate it

Anyone who uses iron covers but slams the clubs at 90MPH into the ground hasn't really thought it through

I also have never seen anyone below roughly a 9 handicap using them, they are a faff, look ridiculous and slow the game down.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			I beg to differ, the resale value is the same unless they have huge gouges- normal bag chatter is life and the clubs appreciate it

Anyone who uses iron covers but slams the clubs at 90MPH into the ground hasn't really thought it through

I also have never seen anyone below roughly a 9 handicap using them, they are a faff, look ridiculous and slow the game down.
		
Click to expand...

disagree with that 2 of my mates us them, ones off the other 2, i think one of the scratch players at the club has some as well.


----------



## alexbrownmp (Jun 30, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			disagree with that 2 of my mates us them, ones off the other 2, i think one of the scratch players at the club has some as well.
		
Click to expand...

there are always the exceptions to any rule or comment. I can only assume they are mature gentlemen or possibly Scottish and protecting their _investment_? no offense, but they will be in a very very small minority.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			there are always the exceptions to any rule or comment. I can only assume they are mature gentlemen or possibly Scottish and protecting their _investment_? no offense, but they will be in a very very small minority.
		
Click to expand...

late 30's i would say.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			there are always the exceptions to any rule or comment. I can only assume they are mature gentlemen or possibly Scottish and protecting their _investment_? no offense, but they will be in a very very small minority.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a Scottish thing. 

Tommo is a low handicapper and together with Patrick's mate surely that's enough proof. Can we call that sample statistically significant Ethan? 

There are some things that are inexcusable; iron covers, sock suspenders and trousers from the Sunday supplement!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2015)

therod said:



			Definitely a Scottish thing. 

Tommo is a low handicapper and together with Patrick's mate surely that's enough proof. Can we call that sample statistically significant Ethan? 

There are some things that are inexcusable; iron covers, sock suspenders and trousers from the Sunday supplement!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm cat 1 and use them when i carry, but thats not that often... i hate walking around the course sounding like a heard of cows in the alps coming in for milking


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2015)

I like a bit of chatter, saves me talking to the knobs I play with


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 30, 2015)

therod said:



			I like a bit of chatter, saves me talking to the knobs I play with 

Click to expand...

Play on your own a lot then


----------



## Craigg (Jun 30, 2015)

Iron covers! Blimey, it's a slippery slope from there to a chipper!


----------



## Ethan (Jun 30, 2015)

therod said:



			Definitely a Scottish thing. 

Tommo is a low handicapper and together with Patrick's mate surely that's enough proof. Can we call that sample statistically significant Ethan? 

There are some things that are inexcusable; iron covers, sock suspenders and trousers from the Sunday supplement!!!
		
Click to expand...

Note what I said - I have never played with a low handicapper that uses them. I didn't say no low handicapper ever would. I have been playing a long time though, and with many low handicappers, and 2 would not be a statistically valid sample size.

I have played with some high handicappers who use them though, sometimes on clubs they want to protect and other times on clubs they should hide :swing:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 30, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Said it before, will say it again. I have never played with a good low handicapper who used iron covers.
		
Click to expand...


My pp is off 4 and uses them on his nice new mp4's


----------



## Tommo21 (Jun 30, 2015)

:ears:



alexbrownmp said:



			I beg to differ, the resale value is the same unless they have huge gouges- normal bag chatter is life and the clubs appreciate it

Anyone who uses iron covers but slams the clubs at 90MPH into the ground hasn't really thought it through

I also have never seen anyone below roughly a 9 handicap using them, they are a faff, look ridiculous and slow the game down.
		
Click to expand...

You can beg all you want...:ears:


----------



## Tiger man (Jun 30, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			I beg to differ, the resale value is the same unless they have huge gouges- normal bag chatter is life and the clubs appreciate it

Anyone who uses iron covers but slams the clubs at 90MPH into the ground hasn't really thought it through

I also have never seen anyone below roughly a 9 handicap using them, they are a faff, look ridiculous and slow the game down.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:You not use iron covers then?


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 30, 2015)

Slow play can't be down to iron head covers any more than driver,fairway,hybrid or putter covers. I'd argue they are simply slow players that are faffing around to much. 

As for how they look. Who gives a dlying duck. Each to their own.


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2015)

You have to laugh

Some folks will happily shroud their woods, hybrids and putters (even their DMDâ€™s) into covers all in the name of protection, but give them an iron cover and they think Beelzebub mustâ€™ve fashioned it 

I actually think lots would like to use them but theyâ€™re so afraid of the banter that they dare not. Theyâ€™re happier to damage the clubs just to save face and â€˜fit inâ€™ with the crowd rather than be true to themselves or they come out with ludicrous statements about slowing pace down 

Its one second off and one second on (normally done while the Cat 1 & 2 golfer is picking his glove out his back pocket because that's where he saw a pro on the tellybox keep his so he continues taking it off/on after every shot, jeez while we're young guys!)


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2015)

Slab said:



			You have to laugh

Some folks will happily shroud their woods, hybrids and putters (even their DMDâ€™s) into covers all in the name of protection, but give them an iron cover and they think Beelzebub mustâ€™ve fashioned it 

I actually think lots would like to use them but theyâ€™re so afraid of the banter that they dare not. Theyâ€™re happier to damage the clubs just to save face and â€˜fit inâ€™ with the crowd rather than be true to themselves or they come out with ludicrous statements about slowing pace down 

Its one second off and one second on (normally done while the Cat 1 & 2 golfer is picking his glove out his back pocket because that's where he saw a pro on the tellybox keep his so he continues taking it off/on after every shot, jeez while we're young guys!)
		
Click to expand...

Like your style!
I've used them.
If iron covers slow play to a crawl, the protagonist obviously lacks opposable thumbs.
If it takes you more than 3 seconds to take one off and put it back on again then you haven't evolved with the rest of us and are the new "missing link".
The amount of time wasted carefully arranging your glove in your back pocket vastly outweighs the time taken with covers.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 1, 2015)

Do they do chipper covers?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Do they do chipper covers?




Click to expand...

Ask Smiffy or Rosie...!


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Do they do chipper covers?




Click to expand...

Mine came with a matching cover (so I know it must be a quality piece of kit!)


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2015)

Slab said:



			Mine came with a matching cover (so I know it must be a quality piece of kit!)
		
Click to expand...

Some people just ask to burn in Hell - having a Chipper AND  a headcover........


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Some people just ask to burn in Hell - having a Chipper AND  a headcover........
		
Click to expand...

I have looked the devil in the face and laughed (then I popped the headcover back on and he laughed)


----------



## Spuddy (Jul 1, 2015)

Slab said:



			Its one second off and one second on (normally done while the Cat 1 & 2 golfer is picking his glove out his back pocket because that's where he saw a pro on the tellybox keep his so he continues taking it off/on after every shot, jeez while we're young guys!)
		
Click to expand...

My glove comes off after every shot (not into the back pocket though as it would probably fall out!).  The reason is that I didn't do it last summer and ended up with one very brown hand and one very white one.  My wife says she was embarrassed to be seen with me because of it and it is now a 'condition of being allowed out to play'


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2015)

Spuddy said:



			My glove comes off after every shot (not into the back pocket though as it would probably fall out!).  The reason is that I didn't do it last summer and ended up with one very brown hand and one very white one.  My wife says she was embarrassed to be seen with me because of it and it is now a 'condition of being allowed out to play'
		
Click to expand...

The 'Golfers hand' should be worn like a badge of honor not hidden away or masked by constant glove on/off behaviour!

Next you'll tell us that you are allowed to play if you promise to use fake tan on the left hand


----------



## Region3 (Jul 1, 2015)

Slab said:



			You have to laugh

Some folks will happily shroud their woods, hybrids and putters (even their DMDâ€™s) into covers all in the name of protection, but give them an iron cover and they think Beelzebub mustâ€™ve fashioned it
		
Click to expand...

Woods and hybrids are painted. Chipped paint looks bad. Irons are bare metal.


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Woods and hybrids are painted. Chipped paint looks bad. Irons are bare metal.
		
Click to expand...


I think everyone knows that there's plenty logos, design infils, decals & paint on your average iron head these days especially any cavity backed

edited following earlier edit


----------



## Region3 (Jul 1, 2015)

Slab said:



			For the first I think everyone knows that there's plenty logos, design infils, decals & paint on your average iron head these days especially any cavity backed
		
Click to expand...

I've got too used to looking at my clubs. I forgot that there are now lots of irons out there that have 'decorations' that could become damaged.

Recommend covers for those, preferably ones without windows as they look better with the covers on.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 1, 2015)

Slab said:



			edited following earlier edit
		
Click to expand...

 .


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I've got too used to looking at my clubs. I forgot that there are now lots of irons out there that have 'decorations' that could become damaged.

Recommend covers for those, preferably ones without windows as they look better with the covers on. 

Click to expand...

I just looked at the lovey looking JPX850's and can only cringe when I imagine tapping that blue infill section with a piece of metal a couple of hundred times


----------



## Tommo21 (Jul 1, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Woods and hybrids are painted. Chipped paint looks bad. Irons are bare metal.
		
Click to expand...

Forged Irons are soft metal and mark easy...............could be wrong, but I think thats the reason for the covers.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 1, 2015)

Tommo21 said:



			Forged Irons are soft metal and mark easy...............could be wrong, but I think thats the reason for the covers.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100% that they mark easy.
To some that is important, and to others it isn't, hence some use covers and some don't.

I think most would be bothered about chipped paint on a wood or hybrid though, so more headcovers on those. I was just trying to point out that difference.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jul 1, 2015)

I know..............manufaturers should make forged irons with dinks already on them. They'll sell like hotcakes......not.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm sold, I'm off to buy some!!:thup:

I need preserve the resale value of my 3yr old cast callaways. 

I also feel, now I'm pushing on a bit, that I'm happy to lose the last thread of self respect that I'm clinging on to??

Where do you buy them? And should I get the ones with little windows so I can see what iron I'm pulling out?


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2015)

therod said:



			I'm sold, I'm off to buy some!!:thup:

I need preserve the resale value of my 3yr old cast callaways. 

I also feel, now I'm pushing on a bit, that I'm happy to lose the last thread of self respect that I'm clinging on to??

Where do you buy them? And should I get the ones with little windows so I can see what iron I'm pulling out?
		
Click to expand...

Good man, be prepared to spend up to Â£20 on a good set & it'll take 2 shots off your handicap (my pro told me) if you compare clatter levels on the trackman before and after you'll be amazed


----------



## richart (Jul 1, 2015)

therod said:



			I'm sold, I'm off to buy some!!:thup:

I need preserve the resale value of my 3yr old cast callaways. 

I also feel, now I'm pushing on a bit, that I'm happy to lose the last thread of self respect that I'm clinging on to??

Where do you buy them? And should I get the ones with little windows so I can see what iron I'm pulling out?
		
Click to expand...

 Remember you will need to thin every iron shot, otherwise you might ding them when you take a divot. Mind you I suppose the lack of bag chatter will offset the fall in value when you hit a stone.:thup:


----------



## One Planer (Jul 1, 2015)

Does anybody seriously buy golf clubs with the main consideration being re-sale value?


----------



## Tommo21 (Jul 1, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Does anybody seriously buy golf clubs with the main consideration being re-sale value?
		
Click to expand...

Not the main consideration........but I got a good price for my old MP53s because they were in great nick. Don't know anyone who wants clubs with clatter marks on then. I'm sure golfbidder prices vary due to condition and I don't see "great condition, plenty clatter marks".............just like most other things, condition is a big factor.  

No point in shouting about new clubs to then have them clatter off each other. Buy second hand if you want them to look that way.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 1, 2015)

Tommo21 said:



			Not the main consideration........but I got a good price for my old MP53s because they were in great nick. Don't know anyone who wants clubs with clatter marks on then. I'm sure golfbidder prices vary due to condition and I don't see "great condition, plenty clatter marks".............just like most other things, condition is a big factor.  

No point in shouting about new clubs to then have them clatter off each other. Buy second hand if you want them to look that way.
		
Click to expand...

In the end, some will look more scuffed than others. That is also not a great look.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 1, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			In the end, some will look more scuffed than others. That is also not a great look.
		
Click to expand...

My irons are immaculate, as i leave the cover on to play the shot :rofl:


----------



## Tommo21 (Jul 1, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			My irons are immaculate, as i leave the cover on to play the shot :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That is really really funny......still, whatever gets you round.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Jul 1, 2015)

Okay
i'll own up as a person that uses covers on my irons, and I'm not ashamed one little bit. I have OCD with everything I have that cost me a lot of my hard earned, nowt wrong with that chaps. Oh, and you should see me detailing the car


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 1, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Okay
i'll own up as a person that uses covers on my irons, and I'm not ashamed one little bit. I have OCD with everything I have that cost me a lot of my hard earned, nowt wrong with that chaps. Oh, and you should see me detailing the car 

Click to expand...

Ditto. Dreading the rain coming overnight with the flipping sahara dust in it!


----------



## 3565 (Jul 2, 2015)

As a blade player all my golfing life (seriously for past 27 yrs) I never used head covers. I'm now on my 4th set of blades, and saw some pictures of my last set when they were custom made, nice new shiny smooth blades and then looked at them now and they may look seasoned but a shadow of there former self..........

so I succumbed to this set and bought them all new houses to live in .......... Aren't I nice? :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 2, 2015)

If you want to be a serious knob you could put covers on cast irons  :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Jul 2, 2015)

but what about the resale value ??


----------

